# The Beatles Vs Kiss



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

sence Draston thinks the beatles **** hardcore lets see what people like more the beatles or draston's think that kiss is better we will see yes we will the beatles will never lose exspecaily to kiss that long toungued freak he cant even sing he just needs to shut up


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2007)

Ok just cuz I can and I want to be snarky...I must vote...for....























































KISS!







But neither are as good as Rush...

Even The Rolling Stone's are better then Beatles and KISS.








Muahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Draston (Jun 6, 2007)

you shut your mouth when you type....

The stones svck balls. The only song they ever wrote that was good was paint it black and them playing it sucks even worse! Gob did a remake of it that whoops the orignal up and down the halls. Check it out, its the theme song for the Stir of Echoes Movie that came out a long *** time ago with kevin bacon in it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2007)

I heard something marvelous regarding Mick Jagger and women, so no they don't **** balls!  Take that back!!!





KISS guys are so ugly that they gotta wear masks.  So there!!!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

lmao the beatles will win watch!!!!


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 6, 2007)

Da Beatles!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

tied come on the beatles are the best and #1 watch Draston your kiss will lose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## halftoke (Jun 6, 2007)

damn skippy the Beatles.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

Rock On Guys The Beatles Rule!!!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

oh yeah and its 3-2 what now lol


----------



## Draston (Jun 6, 2007)

lol


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 6, 2007)

KindBud, I told you the Beatles would pull ahead in time! The Beatles will only increase their lead as time moves on!

BTW-Last night's chat session was cool, especially the fact we now know the artist and title of the Geico Caveman airport song!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

lol yeah 7 to 3 now the beatles will win


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jun 6, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I heard something marvelous regarding Mick Jagger and women, so no they don't **** balls! Take that back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Actually smokin' i remember hearing something about mick jagger being in bed with other men and stuff to that effect. I believe it was David Bowie. But it was his EX wife that supposedly discovered them in bed together so she loses alot of credibility.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2007)

What I heard was him being able to take a woman from zero to sixty in a matter of a minute.  I'd be all for that.  LOLOL


----------



## Draston (Jun 6, 2007)

and gene simmons claims to have had sex with over 3000 people. Beat that...


----------



## metalchick832 (Jun 6, 2007)

Given my screename I don't suspect that this will be a HUGE surpirse, I'll vote for Kiss... they have been rockin' for three decades and they put on a MUCH better live show than the Beatles EVER did.

Hail Kiss!

From the Kiss Army Headquarters,
Metalchick


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

you are crazy who is wining ??? THE BEATLES.........8-4.....................little old classic 
We all live in a yellow submarine 
Yellow submarine, yellow submarine 
We all live in a yellow submarine


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

thedutchmaster3 said:
			
		

> Actually smokin' i remember hearing something about mick jagger being in bed with other men and stuff to that effect. I believe it was David Bowie. But it was his EX wife that supposedly discovered them in bed together so she loses alot of credibility.


LMAO FAG LOL I BELIEAVE HER!!!!!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 6, 2007)

i would have to go with kiss myself dont get me wrong i love the beatles too...peace


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

Boo Why Sticky ????? Why Lol The Beatles Are Still Winning!!!


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Jun 6, 2007)

KB listen to me ! the BEATLES are great , you will be hard pressed to find anyone who hates them . Alot of bands including rush and kiss probably mention the beatles as some of thier influences in music . BUT , you are simply comparing apples and oranges . there is no real way to compare the bands you have listed . Just because you just found out who the beatles are last week doesnt mean they are the greatest thing since sliced bread .I hope you pass your drug test so you can smoke weed again and start acting normal like your old self . I mean really , join a friggin beatles fan club or something .



PEACE 


P.S. 
       i am voting for kiss just to SPITE you !!!
and they KICK arse . rock n roll all night and PARTY EVERYDAY !!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2007)

rollingstoned77 said:
			
		

> Just because you just found out who the beatles are last week doesnt mean they are the greatest thing since sliced bread .I hope you pass your drug test so you can smoke weed again and start acting normal like your old self . I mean really , join a friggin beatles fan club or something .


 
HAHAHAHA too funny RS.    (And true!!)


----------



## the_riz (Jun 6, 2007)

rollingstoned77 said:
			
		

> KB listen to me ! the BEATLES are great , you will be hard pressed to find anyone who hates them . Alot of bands including rush and kiss probably mention the beatles as some of thier influences in music . BUT , you are simply comparing apples and oranges . there is no real way to compare the bands you have listed . Just because you just found out who the beatles are last week doesnt mean they are the greatest thing since sliced bread .I hope you pass your drug test so you can smoke weed again and start acting normal like your old self . I mean really , join a friggin beatles fan club or something .


*Couldnt agree more man.. 

I think we need a "Rehab for Quitters" thread for people who have stopped smoking for any reason and are losing there mind because kindbud man, you've been a complete mental case this week lol, i too hope you pass man :aok: *


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 6, 2007)

Uh Beatles in a runnnnnnnnnaway. Are you guys serious?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 6, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> *Couldnt agree more man.. *
> 
> *I think we need a "Rehab for Quitters" thread for people who have stopped smoking for any reason and are losing there mind because kindbud man, you've been a complete mental case this week lol, i too hope you pass man :aok: *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: here take a couple of these lmao:chillpill: :chillpill: :chillpill: :banana: :banana: oh by the way do u know when ur test is yet? well good luck bro hope u dont loose ur mind before the test lol peace


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

lmao ive been listen to the beatles way longer then a week man so get it right lol and well lol still the beatles are better lol and im not losing my mind im fine dont know what yall are talking about its just some good old fun lol proveing my point to sm and draston i think i proved my point THE BEATLES ARE BETTER LOL  see in both polls the BEATLES are WINNING!!!!!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

oh and i still dont know when the test is it should be comeing up soon still no letter its june 6 and still know letter whats up with that???


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

oh and 10-5 THE BEATLES ARE A BETTER ARTIST PERIOD DOT DOT END OF SENTENCE


----------



## AlienBait (Jun 6, 2007)

I think you have just shown that the Beatles are more popular.  Just because more people like them doesn't mean they are "better."

For example, Britney Spears has sold more albums than The Doors, therefore she is more popular.  More people prefer her over The Doors.  Do you really think she is better than the Doors?


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

hell no brittany spears sucks *** thats jsut me tho cuz compared to the doors im into classic rock so thats why i think that and rush and kiss really ant classic!!! ALL RIGHT AGAIN WHO DID THE ROLLING STONES MAGIZINE VOTE #1 GREATEST ARTIST OF ALL TIME????? I SAID IT BEFORE THE BEATLES NOT BRITTANY SPEARS NOT RUSH NOT KISS SO LETS END THIS LOL WITH THIS THE BEATLES ARE ALOT BETTER THEN RUSH AND KISS IN MY MIND AND IN ALOT MORE PEOPLE AND THE POLE HAS SHOWED THAT MORE PEOPLE LIKE THE BEATLES OVER RUSH OR KISS MEANING MORE PEOPLE THINK THE BEATLES ARE BETTER THEN RUSH OR KISS RIGHT IF NOT I DONT KNOW WHO I COULD PROVE IT


----------



## berserker (Jun 6, 2007)

I still have to ride with smokin mom that RUSH is better then Kiss and the Beatles.But I will have to pick KISS on this one.:batman:


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 6, 2007)

lol really upset , kindbud are you in love with them , muah beatles muah lmao jk m8


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 6, 2007)

i voted beatles lol


----------



## turtledro (Jun 6, 2007)

any one here into Béla fleck?


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

lol 14 to 7 the beatles win poll is over lol its really not but the beatles will get more and more votes over time!!!! and yess uk i love the beatles lol favorite artist!!! my mom and dad and all three of my brothers go with me!!! so yeah


----------



## Draston (Jun 6, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> hell no brittany spears sucks *** thats jsut me tho cuz compared to the doors im into classic rock so thats why i think that and rush and kiss really ant classic!!! ALL RIGHT AGAIN WHO DID THE ROLLING STONES MAGIZINE VOTE #1 GREATEST ARTIST OF ALL TIME????? I SAID IT BEFORE THE BEATLES NOT BRITTANY SPEARS NOT RUSH NOT KISS SO LETS END THIS LOL WITH THIS THE BEATLES ARE ALOT BETTER THEN RUSH AND KISS IN MY MIND AND IN ALOT MORE PEOPLE AND THE POLE HAS SHOWED THAT MORE PEOPLE LIKE THE BEATLES OVER RUSH OR KISS MEANING MORE PEOPLE THINK THE BEATLES ARE BETTER THEN RUSH OR KISS RIGHT IF NOT I DONT KNOW WHO I COULD PROVE IT


 
ok, calm down man... seriously. I could care less how many facts and figures you could bring from the 4 corners of the world. I still like KISS more than the Beatles and I wouldn't keep them on my harddrive for anything. Just drop it dude. I just made a joke in another thread cause they are my fav band and you blew up.... dude, seriously. The beatles debuted in the 1960's. KISS's first album was in 1972.... does 10 years mean the beatles are oldskewl and kiss isn't? Maybe, but who the fvck cares?


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

I Do Lol All Of Kiss Is Still Alive None Of The Beatles Are Alive Sept For Old Paul So Yeah They Are A Classic Kiss Isnt Yet


----------



## Draston (Jun 6, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> I Do Lol All Of Kiss Is Still Alive None Of The Beatles Are Alive Sept For Old Paul So Yeah They Are A Classic Kiss Isnt Yet


 
sigh, show me one person that doesn't know rock and roll all day and party every night.... KLASSIC!

detroit rock city?
beth?
love gun?
shout it out loud?


----------



## kasgrow (Jun 6, 2007)

Kiss, no comparison
The only good thing that came from the beatles was paul and wings


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

yeah right you are crazy


----------



## kasgrow (Jun 6, 2007)

Now if you really want to rock it is jimi hendrix, robin trower and walter trout in my opinion. Kiss and the beatles are both bubble gum rock.


----------



## Draston (Jun 7, 2007)

I love me some rush, the drummer is one of the best ever...

I like to get stonned and listen to hip hop.


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Jun 7, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> I Do Lol All Of Kiss Is Still Alive None Of The Beatles Are Alive Sept For Old Paul So Yeah They Are A Classic Kiss Isnt Yet


 


WRONG ******* !  Ringo is still alive , and did your little ******* know there is and was a fifth member ? I'lll give ya the rest of the day to search and find out who it was .


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 7, 2007)

rollingstoned77 said:
			
		

> WRONG ******* ! Ringo is still alive , and did your little ******* know there is and was a fifth member ?


 
Dude, I tried telling him that but he didn't believe me.  Poor guy is trying to kill Ringo off early...LOL.


----------



## Ace420 (Jun 7, 2007)

Beatles for the win, im taking bets. kiss sucks i dont even know any of their songs and i listen to alot of old school how can they compare with the Beatles. Sgt. peppers was considered the best rock album of all time even with out penny lane and strawberry fields on the album ( for kindbud because he/she obviously knows nothing of the beatles if they think ringo is dead- those are two songs that they released early and was suppose to go on the sgt. peppers album) and what does kiss have,  i might be young but wasn't kiss like the backstreet boys of the 70's-80's


----------



## vampvixin (Jun 7, 2007)

Backstreet boys? More like new kids on the block lol


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Jun 7, 2007)

Man, you guys are kinda harsh and very opinionated in your music.....Im pretty much as opinionated as they come and I know this is all for fun, but SERIOUSLY!!!! none of the bands mentioned are known for ANY of the same things....im just damned glad i havent heard mention of any terrible bands mentioned......
I LOVE THE BEATLES! A  true PIONEER and contribution to modern music....
RUSH:we all know how hard Neal Pert rocks
KISS:never high on my list but they are definitely a rock legend and american rock wouldnt be the same without them
THE STONES:they rock and yes, smokin mom is correct....most girls go crazy because mick jagger knows how to drive them wild.....thats really all i have in common with anyone in any of the aforementioned bands lol

but what about???????THE WHO! GRATEFUL DEAD! BOB DYLAN! PINK FLOYD! METALLICA! and the list goes on and on and on........
Its my recommendation that anyone who has not see michael kiersteads THE JAM PART 1 artpiece.....please go google it....any true rock fan is incomplete without a print in their house somewhere


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 8, 2007)

I love Bob Dylan and Pink Floyd.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 8, 2007)

the beatles or kiss?..............

Hmmmmm is that even a question?????
















beatles hands down...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 8, 2007)

*OK guys and gals. I see this thread is getting a bit nasty. If you can't play nice were gonna have to close the thread. Leave the name calling at the door. PLEASE!!!!!  *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 8, 2007)

ShuttyMcShutShut said:
			
		

> Man, you guys are kinda harsh and very opinionated in your music.....Im pretty much as opinionated as they come and I know this is all for fun, but SERIOUSLY!!!! none of the bands mentioned are known for ANY of the same things....im just damned glad i havent heard mention of any terrible bands mentioned......
> I LOVE THE BEATLES! A true PIONEER and contribution to modern music....
> RUSH:we all know how hard Neal Pert rocks
> KISS:never high on my list but they are definitely a rock legend and american rock wouldnt be the same without them
> ...


hey bro now we are talking lol those are some great bands. there enough said thank u


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 8, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> I love Bob Dylan and Pink Floyd.


 

You throw in some grateful dead.. and ill second that in a heartbeat...

One thing i dont think anyone can debate is.. BOB DYLAN is the most underrated classic rock person left... i mean.. dude went at it just as hard as the rest of his era... still tours yearly almost.. and has had sooo many hits that the great bands mentioned in this thread have covered.. 
Hendrix, clapton, the rollingstones ALL made bob dylan songs famous... 

ive actually had agruements in class about hendrix being the person who originally wrote all along the watchtower...


----------



## Mutt (Jun 8, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> ive actually had agruements in class about hendrix being the person who originally wrote all along the watchtower...


 
What aurgument, Hendrix avidly admitted that he thought Dylan was one of the greatest song writers he ever knew. Many of his live shows covered at least 1-2 Dylan songs. Dylan is a ballad writer with roots to the old style blues and folk. The man is a genius. Further note almost every band in that era covered at least one dylan song live. Grateful dead man...they covered more than that. You get into the good old bootlegs everyone was covering sometone else it was all in using there own style to compliment Dylans awesome lyrics.

There is a couple of Dylan lyrics that will bring a tear to my eye.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks mutt... Ive been trying to tell people for years.. especially when you talk to people that are younger..they dont get the mans genius... im actually going to see him live for the third time in july....  When i was into political music like rage and a lot of punk rock, people couldnt understand how i could draw similarities between bob dylan and punk music.. but they forget that back in the day.. some of dylans songs were considered very contraversial, maggies farm for example which was later covered on album by rage against the machine.... even tho his voice isnt the nicest... he stirred up **** back in the day with the best of em.... hurricane is a great example also.....  and to think.. i watch dylan shortly after his 60th birthday.. he did about a 15 mins harmonica solo during i believe it was tangled up in blues... i just got done smoking a fat spliff during rainy day women #12 and #35... and i couldnt believe he had the lung capacity still... i was gasping for breath just watching it...


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 8, 2007)

lol in the last 6 posts  the entire topic went from kiss and the beatles to how awesome dylan is. Cant we all just agree anything thats oldering then 10 years is goodcompany. and besides, its kinda hard to rate the beatles and kiss. they were completely different in just about every way. except they both smoke pot and got alot of girls.


----------



## the_riz (Jun 8, 2007)

*As a bunch of stoners it really worries me to see you all arguing about music..

Music is an escape for many of us, not so much a mental escape but on a subconcious level, it triggers our emotions for better or worse, and it can bring people together. It should never be argued about as its entirely down to what you like.  *


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 8, 2007)

i agree the thread definately changed for the better in the later 7 posts


----------



## the_riz (Jun 8, 2007)

*yup  *


----------



## Mutt (Jun 8, 2007)

yup,
I listen to NIN (who I am a huge fan of the pain he can portray he writes the things we are scared to admit we feel). but then I will switch to Hank Sr. and that style,
Music is for purity in self expression. One song may hit the right chord in one person but the wrong chord in another. It's all in how the music speaks to each of us individualy. I get blown away at interviews where the artist will talk about what it means to them who wrote it but it meant something totally different to me. That is purity at it's finest. Whether be rap, rock, country, pop, classics, or even classical. It's all about the purity of the emotion behind the music.
It's that memory or feeling that music just yanks it right out of us that shows true purity. When it's more than just words or beat its what it does to our own spirit.

I even give the songs that bring out my anger or sorrow or the worst emotions in me the most credit as every note or word pulls something out of us, but due to individuality it is an aurgument that could never be won. It's about what it means to us as a single person. Not a collective. (Except of course the Dead...they brought the best outa everyone...for those that never got to go to a dead show...my heart weeps for ya)

This was a cute poll when I seen it though. but if fortifies my statement.
Kiss: "I want to rock and roll all night and party everyday" Reminds me of some killer times back in the day.
Beatles: "The long and winding road" can make me face where I have been and where I am going.
No two things should be compared. Each one should be taken as for the person or groups contribution to our ownselves.

ooops went a little too philisophical. my bad.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 8, 2007)

"Well i would not feel so all alllooooonnneeee, Everybody must get stooooooned"


Classic right thurr....


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 8, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> "Well i would not feel so all alllooooonnneeee, Everybody must get stooooooned"
> 
> 
> Classic **** right thurr....



Oh man. I was listening that last night. Bob Dylan is the MAN.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 8, 2007)

It was some sort of experience hearing that song live.. im like 20 at the time... the people in front of me are in their 40s... the people beside me were my grandparents age (60s)... and we were all smoking a big fatty that i got in... im passing the spliff to this old man and his wife... while bob is belting out " Everyone must get stoned"....  Priceless moment of my life....


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 8, 2007)

i watched dylan live last year.....and i got to say...i was not that impressed.  I think the lyrics don't have enough meaning when you cant understand what he's sayin........and his voice is completely blown out.  

plus, he plays very few old hits at his concert as he's pushin his new music hard.

He is one of my favorites though.  I love his old music.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 8, 2007)

True.... Well im going to see him this july.. ill let you know if the performance has changed that much since i seen him last.... last time it was about 50% classics and 50% new stuff.. but he played all the songs i was looking to hear.. encore knockin on heavens door... 

Ill see if i can get a camera into the show..


----------



## MrOysterhead (Jun 9, 2007)

Ima have to say , Both , put that in your pipe and smoke it, thats no comperison either ,


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 11, 2007)

I know at some point we were talking about the living Beatles.  Whether it was in chat or not I don't remember.  But, fyi, Paul McCartney came out with a new CD called Memory Almost Full.  Highly recommended by DLtoker... That is all .


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 11, 2007)

I think ladybugs are much cuter then beatles any day.


----------

